# WebCam on Gentoo

## Starinthe

Ragazzi, sapete mica come configurare la WebCam (Philips Toucam Pro) sulla macchina gentoo?

ho ricompilato il kernel con il supporto USB ed ora non so piu' come andare avanti...   :Confused: 

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora dai un bel

```
# emerge media-video/usb-pwcx

# modprobe pwcx

# modprobe usb-uhci

# modprobe usb-storage

# emerge gqcam
```

Lanci gqcam e vedi se va.

PS: non so esattamente che moduli usb devi caricare per le web cam

----------

## Starinthe

non mi trova il modulo!   :Shocked: 

bash-2.05b# modprobe pwcx.o 

modprobe: Can't locate module pwcx.o

eppure ci sono!

bash-2.05b# cd /lib/modules/usb/

bash-2.05b# ls

pwcx-i386.o  pwcx.o

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> bash-2.05b# modprobe pwcx.o 

 

Senza .o

```
# modprobe pwcx
```

----------

## Starinthe

niente, risolto tutto..

Ora non riesco a lanciare il programma gqcam...

bash-2.05b# gqcam 

/dev/video: No such file or directory

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una volta caricato i moduli stacca e riattacca la webcam e posta l'output di

```
# dmesg | tail -n 20
```

----------

## Starinthe

bash-2.05b# dmesg | tail -n 20

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused memory: 152k freed

Adding swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

sis900.c: v1.08.06 9/24/2002

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:0e.0

eth0: SiS 900 Internal MII PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver foud at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 3, 00:d0:09:6e:6b:48.

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

eth0: Media Link Off

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

eth0: Media Link Off

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)

ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)

ttyS: 1 input overrun(s)

bash-2.05b#

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E il comando

```
# dmesg | grep pwcx
```

che ti da?

----------

## max_1975

Personalmente preferisco SDLcam...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Guarda se riesci a trovare qualcosa di buono qui http://www.linux-usb.org/devices.html .

----------

## xchris

per toucam pro serve:

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m (o yes)

(specifico per Philips Toucam e altre)

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m (o yes)

(per avere /dev/video)

da root:

tail -f /var/log/messages

stacca la webcam e reinseriscila

dovresti vedere:

```

Jan 27 00:26:36 lyra kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.2-1, assigned address 3

Jan 27 00:26:36 lyra kernel: usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x471/0x311) is not claimed by any active driver

```

a questo punto lancia

modprobe pwc

e dovresti vedere:

```

Jan 27 00:27:53 lyra kernel: pwc Philips PCA645/646 + PCVC675/680/690 + PCVC730/740/750 webcam module version 8.6 loaded.

Jan 27 00:27:53 lyra kernel: pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, Logitech Quickcam 3000 Pro, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

Jan 27 00:27:53 lyra kernel: pwc the Creative WebCam 5, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

Jan 27 00:27:53 lyra kernel: usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

Jan 27 00:27:53 lyra kernel: pwc Philips PCVC740K (ToUCam Pro) USB webcam detected.

Jan 27 00:27:53 lyra kernel: pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

```

se inserendola/disinserendola non vedi nulla nel log controlla la tua config del kernel per USB

ciao

----------

